# A Seiko Question



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw this watch in a dealers window at the weekend and quite liked the look of it










Can anyone tell me more about it & what this watch is worth? Dealer said this had been fully restored with seals etc and was on original strap...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

& ive not bought this yet, so please dont think i am trying to canvas for a quick sell!!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

sparrow441 said:


> & ive not bought this yet, so please dont think i am trying to canvas for a quick sell!!


What draws you to this watch? It is vintage beautiful, that's for sure. If you can get it real cheap, then I'd get it. If it's at an astronomical price...let her go.

Angelis


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't make out the model reference on the dial, however I wouldn't pay more than Â£30 for it


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

was up for Â£75, but maybe a bit of a haggle for less.

I just liked the look of it and wanted to know some more about the model


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the back, still cant make out the model though!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

According to the pic of the case back it's a late 60's early 70's 7005-7080, I can't make the serial no to date it. Phil seems o be spot on with his price, a couple sold on ebay recently for $28 us.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's way to high - I've got a couple of 7005's sitting right in front of me at the moment that I paid no more than Â£30 each for


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

PhilM said:


> That's way to high - I've got a couple of 7005's sitting right in front of me at the moment that I paid no more than Â£30 each for










The S/N appears to begin "33" which would indicate March 1973.

Angelis


----------

